# Bresaola Time



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 28, 2016)

Doing a small cut today.

My dry items.













bmix.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 28, 2016






I put all the dry into my spice mill and made fine.













bmixm.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 28, 2016






Use 1/2 the dry, rub all into the meat. Save the other half of the dry for next application.













bmix1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 28, 2016






I'm going with a 4 day vac cure. After i will apply the other half the mix and re seal for 4 more days.













bmix2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 28, 2016


















bmix3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 28, 2016






Now into the fridge.













bmix4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 28, 2016


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 28, 2016)

Looks good . Umai bag curing?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 28, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Looks good . Umai bag curing?


VacMaster bags for the cure times.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 28, 2016)

nepas said:


> VacMaster bags for the cure times.



What the next process after the 8 days?

Or are you going to keep us in suspense?  :biggrin:


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 28, 2016)

I meant the drying stage.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 28, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> What the next process after the 8 days?
> 
> Or are you going to keep us in suspense?


Yes


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 28, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> I meant the drying stage.


Not sure yet. I have some netting that been caling my name.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm in!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 28, 2016)

Is it done yet?


----------



## tropics (Dec 28, 2016)

I like this post I'll be back before it is done LOL

Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 28, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> What the next process after the 8 days?
> 
> Or are you going to keep us in suspense?


Dont know.

Undecided on the UMAi or just hang it.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 28, 2016)

:popcorn


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 1, 2017)

Bresaola day 4 in the vac cure.













bresvac.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 1, 2017






Drain let dry some and apply the second round.













bresdran.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 1, 2017


















bres2apply.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 1, 2017


















bres2apply1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 1, 2017






Vac seal and 3 more days.













bres2vac2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 1, 2017


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 1, 2017)

Yep, I'AM in on this one as well!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 3, 2017)

Ok

Rinse all the cure spice rub off. Now on rack to dry at room temp for 4 hours.

Dont know yet if im going traditional or UMAi.













brezola.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 3, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 3, 2017)

nepas said:


> Ok
> 
> Rinse all the cure spice rub off. Now on rack to dry at room temp for 4 hours.
> 
> ...


I would be interested to see how close the comparison is with traditional vs UMAi.  Take good notes!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 3, 2017)

Well i thought i had protein lined fibrous casings.

In the UMAi bag.

Rinsed air dried, dusted with black pepper tied and into the UMAi.













brezola2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 3, 2017


















brezola3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 3, 2017


















brezola5.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 3, 2017


----------



## birdman080 (Jan 4, 2017)

Interesting


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 16, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I would be interested to see how close the comparison is with traditional vs UMAi.  Take good notes


*Oh man, I'm in on this one as well. This dry cure stuff has me fascinated. This is the kind of information that has to be passed down  to the next generation so they can learn the art. I wish I had 1/2 the knowledge some of you guys have. I don't know anything about the UMAi bags, I'll have to read up on them.*

*HT*


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 18, 2017)

Still needs more fridge time. Down from 875gr to 702gr.

Yes the UMAi bag will pull away from the meat, just let it do its thing.













brumai4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 18, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2017)

Looking forward to the finish!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 18, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking forward to the finish!



Me too, my bags came in.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 18, 2017)

1hvwmg.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 18, 2017


----------

